# 9 Pound Pork Shoulder for Saturday feast



## ron eb (Aug 12, 2013)

Got a 9 pounder for this Saturday. I was wondering how long of a total cook time it might be and how much apple wood  smoke I should put on it during that time. I am using a ECB with mods and chunk charcoal. I'm thinking of a 230-250 cooking temp.


----------



## smokinhusker (Aug 12, 2013)

If you are smoking it for pulled pork, you want to take it to an internal meat temp of 200-205°. If you want it for slicing, take it to an internal meat temp of around 180° or so.

A general estimate of time is generally 1.5-2 hours per pound. 

Good luck and don't forget the q view!


----------



## ron eb (Aug 12, 2013)

I'm going for pulled. How many hours of smoke do you think?


----------



## rdknb (Aug 12, 2013)

I would plan on about 18 hours, Remember it is done when it is done, IT of 205 for pulling.   If it gets done early double wrap in foil and put in cooler stuffed with towels  If you look many say 1..5 hour per pound, but for me is closer to 2


----------



## smokinhusker (Aug 12, 2013)

Ron Eb said:


> I'm going for pulled. How many hours of smoke do you think?


If you are planning on foiling at about 160° internal meat temp, then there's no need to continue adding smoke once it's foiled (you can add a little liquid, ie apple juice etc). The smoke cannot penetrate the foil and at this point you can finish it off in the oven. Foiling will also help push it through the stall (if it has one). I no longer foil and usually roll smoke for about 6 hrs or so. 

Apple is a mild and sweet smoke so it shouldn't be too overwhelming. If using hickory or mesquite, then that smoke flavor is much stronger. 

RdKnB also gave you  some good advice in the event it gets done early as well as "it's done when it's done". Each large piece of meat has its own "mind". Be sure and use a good meat thermometer that you know is accurate. Keep in mind the more you are opening it the longer the cook time. I don't add water to a pan but I do put an aluminum foil pan under it to catch the drippings.


----------



## ron eb (Aug 12, 2013)

I'm thinking of cutting this beast in half to reduce cook time.  More bark. Yum


----------



## tonybel (Aug 12, 2013)

It takes me about 12 hours @250 on my WSM.


----------



## ron eb (Aug 13, 2013)

A nine pounder?


----------



## flash (Aug 13, 2013)

Ron Eb said:


> Got a 9 pounder for this Saturday. I was wondering how long of a total cook time it might be and how much apple wood  smoke I should put on it during that time. I am using a ECB with mods and chunk charcoal. I'm thinking of a 230-250 cooking temp.


I could get it done in around 10 1/2 hours. As to smoke, don't over do it.













smokegoodvsevil.jpg



__ flash
__ Mar 19, 2013






Good smoke on right. You can start cutting back after you hit a 140º IT, but I smoke all the way thru the cook.


----------



## mrchuckierock (Aug 13, 2013)

Coming from a fellow ECB operator, expect jumpy temps. I'm able to get a 9lb picnic done in about 12-14 hrs ata cooking temp of 230 degrees. I'll usually throw 1 or 2 chunks of cherry wood onto the fire every hour for about 6 hrs. After the first 6, I'll give it a spritz of an apple cider vinegar/apple juice mixture every hour so the sugars can caramelize and make that delicious bark. If you're doing a bone in butt, the best way to tell that it's done is the bone test. If you pull on the bone and it feels loose, you're pork is done. In my experience, that usually happens around the 200* mark. Best of luck to you and make sure to show us some q-view!

Charlie


----------



## ron eb (Aug 13, 2013)

Thanks everybody for all thi tips. They will come in handy. I'll keep you posted


----------



## flash (Aug 14, 2013)

MrChuckieRock said:


> Coming from a fellow ECB operator, expect jumpy temps. I'm able to get a 9lb picnic done in about 12-14 hrs ata cooking temp of 230 degrees. I'll usually throw 1 or 2 chunks of cherry wood onto the fire every hour for about 6 hrs. After the first 6, I'll give it a spritz of an apple cider vinegar/apple juice mixture every hour so the sugars can caramelize and make that delicious bark. If you're doing a bone in butt, the best way to tell that it's done is the bone test. If you pull on the bone and it feels loose, you're pork is done. In my experience, that usually happens around the 200* mark. Best of luck to you and make sure to show us some q-view!
> 
> Charlie


Using water in those ECB will do that. Try switching to playbox sand. You will achieve higher and more constant temperatures thru the smoke.


----------



## ron eb (Aug 14, 2013)

Put playbox sand in the water pan? Fill it up and cover with foil?

New to me but its sounds like it would help hold temp.


----------



## mike65 (Aug 14, 2013)

Ron,
I did a 8lb on my ECB. Started at 4:30am and didn't get it pulled until
9pm that same night. I had to finish mine in the oven as the ECB has a hard time getting the pork at 190-200 which is a good temp for pulling. Also another good thing to have his extra charcoal in the chimney in case the temp drops on the ECB. Keep the top on as long as you can. Hope you can provide pics. I'm sure it will taste great.


----------



## bobank03 (Aug 14, 2013)

Mike65 said:


> Ron,
> I did a 8lb on my ECB. Started at 4:30am and didn't get it pulled until
> 9pm that same night. I had to finish mine in the oven as the ECB has a hard time getting the pork at 190-200 which is a good temp for pulling. Also another good thing to have his extra charcoal in the chimney in case the temp drops on the ECB. Keep the top on as long as you can. Hope you can provide pics. I'm sure it will taste great.


That's about right though, 2 hours per pound. No shame in finishing in the oven, at all. Good solid advice here Ron. Start a nice post early and lots of q-view. raspy87 did a nice one last weekend. Looking forward to hearing about it this weekend!


----------



## flash (Aug 15, 2013)

Ron Eb said:


> Put playbox sand in the water pan? Fill it up and cover with foil?
> 
> New to me but its sounds like it would help hold temp.


Lots of post on here about using sand. I like to dampen it if it needs it. Plus you can reuse it several times


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Aug 15, 2013)

Yeah, keep your smoke clean and blue:













R I B S ~~~~~~~~ 006.JPG



__ oldschoolbbq
__ Jun 5, 2013





  track your temp. with a probe Thermometer if you have one :













FOOD I HAVE COOKED - ANYTHING 005.JPG



__ oldschoolbbq
__ May 2, 2013





  for the best Bark , cook un-wrapped the whole time :













Butt for EMS 026.JPG



__ oldschoolbbq
__ Jun 28, 2013





   The smoke will make better with time , keep it smokey.

Have fun and ...


----------



## ron eb (Aug 16, 2013)

Everyone can follow my progress in the ECB owners group.
Subject. Everything is coming together. 
Some of you are all ready following. 
I'm sure there is a easier way to do this.


----------

